# Virgin Trip on New Hobie Outback



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

I finally decided on a Hobie Outback Hank Parker Fishermen's Special. I was offered a real nice deal on a used Tarpon, but I really wanted a Hobie. I asked Appomatox River Outfitters in Midlothian when their 2007 model would be available and they offered me a nice deal on a 2006 Fishermen't package so I took it ($1400 plus $75 tax).

I took it out Monday and Tuesday on the Va. National Wildlife Refuge on the Eastern Shore. 

I had to wait about 2 hours to launch the kayak because the water was so low. It was suppose to be close to high tide when I got there, but I have never seen the water there so low before. I cast netted minnows and mullet while waiting. There were some tiny shrimp in there as well which I was very surprised with. One was large enough to get trapped on the 3/8th inch mesh.

First day I got skunked (few undersided flounders). 2nd day I went out early in the morning (first one there) on a hot speckled trout/stripper hole near the Fisherman's Island bridge.

The boaters were catching them left and right on what looked like jigs with plain bucktail and sassy shad. I couldn't tell if they were small stripers or large specks, but all were going in the cooler. For some reason I couldn't get a bite on my speck jig (double jigs). I even broke a brand new All Star rods trying to untangle from a snag. After a while, the action slowed for the boaters and I headed back to the inlet. 

Got skunked there as well as well and lost my anchor against the strong current. I got tired of trying to untangle it so I cut it. I wasn't going to wait for the tide to turn. Finally, I decided to head home and went against current and wind. For some reason I decided to let one of my rod just troll on a speck jig that I turned into one jig with a curly tail. Next thing I know, I see the rod bend. It was an undersized striper. I thought it was a fluke and still headed home with the jig in the water. Then again the rod bends over. This time a larger striper, but still undersized. Then I decided to just cast and caught 3 more with one being a keeper. This was all within a 30 minute stretch. 

Wow, what great action after 2 frustrating days. It was probably 1 to 2 hours before the high tide and the current slowed down just slightly. 

The Hobie was great. I was surprised that there is a lot of water near the peddle. I was going against current and wind with no problems peddling. I was able to go placed that I wouldn't venture previously.

One thing I need to do is undersize everything. I'm going to change to shorter rods and have fanny packs for all artificial lures, etc. Hands free fishing is a little bit of a misnomer with wind and current. When I casted, I also had to move the rudder so I won't shift out of position. This meant that I wasn't reeling. 

However, you can troll with the Hobie. The order from Kayakfishingstuff.com on an outrigger arrived today and I just got all the other stuff I needed for an outrigger at Lowe's. Also got the All Star rod replacement. The manager at Dicks gave me a new one for purchasing a warranty deal for $4.99 which was cool. That was better than to send in rod to All Star probably less than the shipping cost. Hope to finish the outrigger this week and head out to Lynnhaven Inlet this weekend for strippers. With the outrigger, I would feel more comfortable standing up and moving about on the kayak as well as to cast while standing. 

Hobie is great. It's not perfect, but the ability to go against wind and current was very impressive.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying the Hobie Outback Mirage...I love mine...Have used it several times fishing in Rudee Inlet in Va. Beach....I got the outrigger system from Hobie and with these "training wheels" you will NEVER tip over !!....and yes there will always be water around your feet around the peddle drive...learn to live with it...it's about the only negative that I've encountered....Isn't the speed you get peddling just awesome ? Have fun
Howie


----------



## _____ (Jun 5, 2006)

2 flounders isnt' skunked! The skunk is off once you pull that first fish in, no matter the size. Nice to see you enjoyed the Hobie, I just wonder how much the outriggers will be in the way for fishing.


----------



## BrokenRod (Sep 6, 2004)

Nice report. Are there alot of "strippers" at Lynnhaven? Was it alot of water, enough to sink the boat? Could get one of those plastic hand siphon pumps to get the water out.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Please post a pic when you get the outriggers installed. A little voice keeps telling to " come to the dark side ..." I would need the outriggers for nothing else than a piece of mind


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Please post a pic when you get the outriggers installed. A little voice keeps telling to " come to the dark side ..." I would need the outriggers for nothing else than a piece of mind


My outrigger is based on this guy's at the following link below. He has every piece of info. you need to make one and if you go to kayakfishingstuff.com and type in outrigger to get the kit for $99.99. Boater's World also sell the buoys and I also saw a plastic antenna mount that had a screw type plastic for about $10. I imagine that you could get the right PVC fittings and make for less than $50 total.

http://kfs.infopop.cc/groupee/forums?a=tpc&s=418607442&f=220603834&m=732109715


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Apalach is the Hobie GURU...anything he says will work, WILL, without question. Some of his mods are amazingly clever. Great explanations and detail in his project posts, too!

They don't call him Hobie Wan for nothin'!


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

BrokenRod said:


> Nice report. Are there alot of "strippers" at Lynnhaven? Was it alot of water, enough to sink the boat? Could get one of those plastic hand siphon pumps to get the water out.


Rock Fish (Stripers). No the water is not enough to sink a boat. The peddle area has openings which is inherent in the kayak that leaves about an inch of water in about a square foot surface at all times so you will be siphoning forever and the water level will always be the same (I weigh 175 lbs so a heavier person may experience more). Kayaks also have something called scupper holes, I believe that is suppose to drain excess water. I suspect shields could be made near the peddle so that your shoes would not get wet. Since your feet are in the peddle, you really don't get wet, but you are conscious of not resting your foot on the base of the kayak which sucks. The water also never gets to your seat. YOu could probably have bunch of minnows on the peddle area which I did towards the end of my trip, but there are areas large enough where they can escape. I let my minnow go that way. There is also netting below the seat and I did leave 7 or so minnows in the net while fishing and they were fine.

My plan is to wear older golf shoes which are water proof and this will eliminate chance of getting my foot wet.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Outriggers are nice but for my lard butt I would need 55 gal drums to keep from tipping over


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Please post a pic when you get the outriggers installed. A little voice keeps telling to " come to the dark side ..." I would need the outriggers for nothing else than a piece of mind


Do the outriggers interfere with fishing?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

can't fish today said:


> Do the outriggers interfere with fishing?


I was thinking about that whether to place the outrigger towards the back or the front.

Trolling may be more difficult with the outrigger in the back. If you are fighting fish, you have to be conscious of not getting tangled up. You can always raise the outrigger to vertical when fishing and use outrigger only if sight casting, stretching, casting a net or taking a leak. Being able to stand without tripping over is a major advantage.


----------



## sbjvirginia (May 11, 2005)

I made some as well for my Adventure. I plan on using them in the winter and also 3ft or higher waves. I made mine 5' accross and have them just past the open storage area in back. I wanted some extra stability but don't plan on standing. I will try to stand in the summer when the water warms. I "attach" them into the built in rod holders and they fit pretty tight. I also have "rod holders" coming forward so that they are right next to me and a little angled.....great to troll with. It is a lot easier putting the rods in and out. You can still paddle if and when you need to. I'll try to remember to post a few pictures. My set up costs me just under $30 and it was only that expensive because of all the mistakes I made.

Scott J.


----------

